# Moving



## David Pence (Jul 28, 2014)

TTF is moving to a brand spanking new server! Isn't that exciting?

I'll also be upgrading the TTF software as well...hasn't been updated since 2012. I'm also thinking about updating to vBulletin 5.x for a great deal of new features. Not sure about that yet though. We'll see.

So, the site may go up and down a bit, so don't panic.


----------



## David Pence (Jul 30, 2014)

Well, it looks like we're back up on the new machine. Wasn't as exciting as I thought it would be. The usual string of code glitches to resolve, desktops (wood and computer) banged, et cetera ... but, here we are.

Let's see how it goes.


----------

